

Bill Gates: Why I Gave My Blood to Defeat Dengue - kecebongsoft
http://www.gatesnotes.com/Health/Why-I-Gave-Blood-to-Defeat-Dengue-Mosquito-Week

======
User9821
Are there any good documentaries about Bill Gates, and his philanthropy work?
I remember seeing TED talks, and a number of short videos and articles, but
are there any more substantial videos covering this recent work and upcoming
goals?

------
CmonDev
I wonder if he is going to spend money on fighting antibiotics-resistant germs
in the first world.

